# Do you like your men with beards? Yes or no?



## Tezcatlipoca (Dec 9, 2017)

Question in title


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Yea...but all or nothing. Either a full beard or nothing.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes! :mushy


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

No, the men are probably okay, it's the beards I don't trust.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

I don't care either way, except if it's a very long or ugly beard, whatever they want?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

No. It is so disgusting to kiss a man who has a mustache. You can feel the prickly hairs on your upper lip.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103 (Nov 28, 2017)

Nope..

Beards and Moustaches harbor bacteria, and some cases, small animals.

In the Navy we called beards "bird's nests" 

Moustaches, we called "snot catchers" or "crumb catchers"..

In many cases, i've observed many males will grow beards to hide bad acne scars/pocks.

I like clean shaven.. or maybe a five o'clock shadow at best.. just a personal preference.. that's all..


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Don't mind either way.

https://www.pinterest.co.uk/fungalpete/beards-and-hair/


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Not really. I dated a guy with a full beard and his beard was surprisingly soft while kissing him but it still was pretty off-putting. I like the look of stubble to short beards though. I don't really care that much tbh unless it's distracting.


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

A full beard is a bit off-putting for me. Not because I don't find them attractive, I just like to be able to see their face properly. Although kissing a guy with any facial hair is a bit irritating.

Hmm. Stubble is nice, as long as it's short. So, for me, stubble or nothing at all.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I prefer no beard.

wizard beards are cool though (not sexual.)


----------



## Dimples08 (Jan 1, 2018)

I usually prefer no beard
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> wizard beards are cool though (*not sexual.*)


Liar.


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

Yes


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

I like them with fava beans and a nice chianti.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I usually ask my men to grow beards


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I kind of feel bad for shaving my beard now 

But it will be back, in about a month. :lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

splendidbob said:


> Liar.


lol only on the 5th day of every 16th year.

Also your avatar is great.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Lookwise it can be nice. I heard it is terrible to kiss tho. Which I can totally see.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

I think it can look ok sometimes but if I'm dating the guy then I really prefer a shaved, smooth face. I don't want to feel his face bush on me, kinda weird.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Re the kissing thing, what if the man just shaved off the moustache? Best of both worlds.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

I really like those navy seals type beard.


----------



## Tezcatlipoca (Dec 9, 2017)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I prefer no beard.
> 
> wizard beards are cool though (not sexual.)


This made me laugh so hard. I had a affection for the relationship between gandalf and galadriel and wanted to grow a big wizard beard and find myself an elf queen


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Tezcatlipoca said:


> This made me laugh so hard. I had a affection for the relationship between gandalf and galadriel and wanted to grow a big wizard beard and find myself an elf queen


lol I used to be more into elves/fae at one point, male ones though. I would create fictional relationships and stories (mostly in my mind, but sometimes wrote stuff down,) with a few different elf type characters I made up and hooked them up with Human guys usually. Was also attracted to various elf characters from different fandoms/digital art/stories lol.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Yesssssssssssssss!!!!!!!


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

twistix said:


> No, the men are probably okay, it's the beards I don't trust.


----------



## Tezcatlipoca (Dec 9, 2017)

Persephone The Dread said:


> lol I used to be more into elves/fae at one point, male ones though. I would create fictional relationships and stories (mostly in my mind, but sometimes wrote stuff down,) with a few different elf type characters I made up and hooked them up with Human guys usually. Was also attracted to various elf characters from different fandoms/digital art/stories lol.


Have you ever seen babylon 5? It reminds me of the relationship between Londo Mollari and Adira Tyree. Also, your avatar for some reason reminds me of a giant llama with a really big eye lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Tezcatlipoca said:


> Have you ever seen babylon 5? It reminds me of the relationship between Londo Mollari and Adira Tyree. Also, your avatar for some reason reminds me of a giant llama with a really big eye lol


No I haven't seen that show and you're the second person who's pointed out the llama thing to me recently :con didn't even notice lol.


----------



## discoveryother (Sep 18, 2016)

i don't currently own any man servants. but if i did, i would forbid them to shave.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> No I haven't seen that show and you're the second person who's pointed out the llama thing to me recently :con didn't even notice lol.


Just seen llama.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

splendidbob said:


> Just seen llama.


I feel like I'm missing some kind of optical illusion or something.


----------



## Superina (Jan 24, 2015)

No. I do like a little stubble but I hate beards. When it starts getting bushy it usually looks gross to me. I don't understand why men get so proud of their beards. 


Men, please don't grow beards.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

If I can give it cornrows then yes.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

splendidbob said:


> Re the kissing thing, what if the man just shaved off the moustache? Best of both worlds.


But he looks like he's wearing a bib...


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Girl Without a Shadow said:


> But he looks like he's wearing a bib...


But what a bib.










That one is particularly sad. An otherwise excellent beard.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Not fond of the beard w/o stache look, but I like a man who can pull off a stache w/o beard.

Most men look better with facial hair, imo, though the amount depends on the person. I prefer short/trimmed beards, except on wizards.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I get a strong urge to whip out my tweezers and pluck all those coarse, wiry hairs out.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

truant said:


> Not fond of the beard w/o stache look, but I like a man who can pull off a stache w/o beard.
> 
> Most men look better with facial hair, imo, though the amount depends on the person. I prefer short/trimmed beards, except on wizards.


Afaik only Tom Selleck could pull off the stash. He was purposefully gimping himself to give other men a chance.



komorikun said:


> I get a strong urge to whip out my tweezers and pluck all those coarse, wiry hairs out.


Get away from my brethren with your evil tweezers .


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

i have in the past (not zz top type ones), but the last person i liked didn't have any facial hair.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Depends.

Not a fan of mustaches, and a full beard does not look good on everyone.

But I think it's hot. 

Sent fra min HTC One M9 via Tapatalk


----------

